# Propeller calculator ('Prop Wizard') by Turning Point Props



## DaleH

See: https://turningpointpropellers.com/PROPWIZARD/

I like this "prop wizard" by Turning Point propellers as you can use your specific make/model boat or one as close to yours that you can find. For example, I couldn't load a Procraft tin boat from their database, but used a Smoker Craft of similar/same beam, length and type, for example.

Then you can add weight for how much gear and fuel the boat typically carries on every trip, then add for # of people aboard. 

Even better than the Prop Wizard ... I love their props! I've used this for the last 5 tin boats I've rigged and the results have been awesome!

They will also *exchange your prop for another one* if you try one out and don't like the results!

_Edit 09Sep2015:_ Have successfully rigged 5 tin skiffs ranging 12' to 16' using this calculator and their props now. Awesome results!

*Tip *- Some of the BEST prices and availability I've found for their props is https://www.lowcostboatingstore.com


----------



## Skiffing

Very cool!

Tkanks


----------



## Jim

Awesome! Thanks Dale! :beer:


----------



## Capt1972

no Yamaha OB's :roll:


----------



## DaleH

Capt1972 said:


> no Yamaha OB's :roll:


Hmmmmm, maybe not all HP motors but I had propped a 40hp Yumster 2-stroke w/ one 4-5 years ago ...

What size OB were you trying to pitch her for? Remember you can also use the calculator to help determine what the best prop would be for your rig. I've never not had a prop come up, but realize that they don't make smaller props, e.g., like for OMC 8hp motors using a shear pin.


----------



## wmk0002

So can you order props on this site or only use the calculator to estimate which one is needed? I tried it and it gave me recommendations but I didn't see any ordering options.


----------



## DaleH

wmk0002 said:


> So can you order props on this site or only use the calculator to estimate which one is needed? I tried it and it gave me recommendations but I didn't see any ordering options.


*You buy on-line* from _wherever is cheapest _for the prop and shipping for what you want/need. If needed, Turning Point will exchange out another prop for the one you get, if not ideal after you test it. Last time I did this I paid a $15 restocking fee and shipping, directly with them (not the seller, but you could try that too). 

*Note *- I had more posted this link to help people_ assess what correct propeller diameter and pitch prop they need_ ... not so as to endorse Turning Point props. Although that said, I really like their calculator and have used their props on many a boat now and remain fully satisfied!


----------



## wmk0002

Thanks! Yes, the tool is really helpful. It recommended a prop for my boat 1" less pitch than what is currently on it which is probably accurate based on my performance. I don't know anything about the turning point brand either but the option to try out a prop and exchange for a small fee seems like a great deal to me.


----------



## DaleH

wmk0002 said:


> I don't know anything about the turning point brand either but the option to try out a prop and exchange for a small fee seems like a great deal to me.


I checked today, the updated fee to swap out an aluminum prop is $25 and $35 for a SS prop. Where SS props run a good $200+ ... that's a good feature.

FWIW I double-checked my boat/prop performance numbers today, with a few prop gurus I have met over the years. They agreed with the recommendation of the SS prop from Turning Point and the performance was outstanding! I was only 1MPH off (actually faster to boot!) than the _theoretical speed_ as based upon a calculation of hull type, load weight, lower unit gear ratio, RPM and prop pitch.


----------



## VinTin

Searching Johnson.........it went back to 1996.

Looks like I'm a few decades out of luck!


----------



## driz

Yea, they don't go back to the 80's for my Merc either. Strange since there are so many 80's mercs around . l am not quite there yet anyways so it will wait a while. The one thing that drives me nuts with these engines is lack of a RPM gauge. That's the real determinate for a prop anyways, WOT range. I'm a gauge guy and hate not knowing RPM's Temp, and if applicable Oil Pressure. Without those you are always wondering with this old iron. 
As for the dent I can get most of it out. Lot's of the more simple end of body and fender works in my background so I know when to call it good. At least that cursed foam is gone so it can be gotten to. Who knows maybe by some stretch that dent will prove to be the reason that odd stream of water is coming off the drivers side and curling into the back of the boat. It's a stretch but makes more sense for my issue with that weird blade of water coming from somewhere down there wrapping out up and over into the back corner.


----------



## WALI4VR

Buy a inexpensive tach at most auto parts stores and hook it up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## newyota

Tried the wizard, but it does not ask for an older year motor as mine is an 85'.


----------



## eeshaw

All I get is a blue screen so apparently they've taken it down. Boooooooo!


----------



## DaleH

eeshaw said:


> All I get is a blue screen so apparently they've taken it down. Boooooooo!


Works for me! Checked 10:24 EST


----------



## eeshaw

Works for me now. Must have been not having my coffee!


----------



## silentbravo

Going to have to look into this later, I went through the calculator and it spec'd a very different prop than what is on the motor currently. From the handful of times I have had it out, it did very nicely but if I'm leaving a decent amount of power/MPG on the table then it would be worth to change out if it's not to expensive. Plan to install a tach also, so that should give me some data to work with this year.

Thanks for the link, this is a very cool resource.


----------



## old_fart

silentbravo said:


> Plan to install a tach also, so that should give me some data to work with this year.



Get that tachometer sooner rather than later. 

-W


----------



## MadGasser

Link doesn't work.


----------



## DaleH

MadGasser said:


> Link doesn't work.



https://turningpointpropellers.com/PROPWIZARD/


----------

